# Fixed gear to Single speed



## Lionel

Hi,

I want to convert my fixed gear road bike to a single speed. My rear wheel uses a Surly hub.

- What do I need to do this? Is that simple enough for me to do it?
- Should I keep the fixed gear on one side of the hub and put a freewheel on the other side? If so is there any pitfalls in that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## majura

1) Purchase Freewheel and tool if you don't have it.








Shimano or ACS are your cheapest options. White Industries is Dura Ace of FW, but also shares the same high-end price.

2) Remove wheel, grease/loc-tite threads and screw on. 

2a) Intelligent people use both front and rear brakes for SS.

3) Re-install wheel and ride.

I ride SS pretty much 95% of the time. I have a FG on the other side just in case my FW dies while I'm out riding and for when I feel like riding fixed. The only pitfalls is that it adds a french-fry or two of weight.


----------



## Lionel

That sounds simple enough. I think my current hub was a track hub with 2 lock rings. DO I have to worry about chainline or anything like that if I install the freewheel on the side that does not have anything now?


----------



## Dave Hickey

No, it shouldn't be an issue...take off the lockring and thread on the FW...There might be very slight chainline issues but it won't effect the proper running of the bike..

My main SS ride used a freewheel threaded on the fixed/fixed wheel...I have no issues


----------



## Lionel

*Chain*

I stopped by my LBS to see if he had the freewheel in stock (he does not). He mentioned to me that I would have to also change thee chain because the freewheel cogs will be larger. I guess he is talking about track components...

Does this sound right? I have a SRAM 8 speed chain on the bike now.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Freewheels come in both 1/8" and 3/32"....but the Shimano and ACS sold in LBS are almost always 3/32"...1/8" would require a new chain but I've only seen a 1/8" freewheel once. 

3/32" is much more common and you can use your 8 speed chain..... 

An LBS that doesn't stock BMX freewheels? it's very common item. Are there any other shops in town?


----------



## Lionel

OK. I was trying to find some information on the Shimano web site. But no luck. I will tell him to find me the narrower one.


----------



## jmlapoint

My track bike has an old Campy Record Track Hub with threads for a Lockring.
If I want to convert to SS will a Shimano Single 3/32" Freewheel just thread on and no need for spacers or Lockring?


----------



## Dave Hickey

jmlapoint said:


> My track bike has an old Campy Record Track Hub with threads for a Lockring.
> If I want to convert to SS will a Shimano Single 3/32" Freewheel just thread on and no need for spacers or Lockring?



Assuming it's an english threaded hub, just thread it on..no lock ring needed.. 

If the hub is low flange, you _might_ need a 1mm spacer to go on first to prevent the freewheel from rubbing the spoke ends but I've only had to do that once.. My current SS is using a Dura Ace 7710 low flange hub and the freewheel works fine...no spacer needed


----------



## jmlapoint

It is H/F Hub.
I am going to get a Shimano 18T Freewheel and give it a try.

Any recommendations if I want to get a Flip-Flop Hub and build a rear wheel with a Track Cog on one side and Freewheel on the other? My Horizontal Drops are standard 120mm Track width? 
Thanks.
John


----------



## Richard

jmlapoint said:


> It is H/F Hub.
> I am going to get a Shimano 18T Freewheel and give it a try.
> 
> Any recommendations if I want to get a Flip-Flop Hub and build a rear wheel with a Track Cog on one side and Freewheel on the other? My Horizontal Drops are standard 120mm Track width?
> Thanks.
> John


The Formula sealed bearing high flange hub is pretty hard to beat for the buck. It's available in both flip/flop and fixed/fixed and J&B carries replacement axles and bearings in case you ever have to rebuild it. A number of companies (like IRO) have a rebranded version of the hub.

I've got two sets of wheels built on that hub, one running SS and the other fixed. Both have been bullet proof and very smooth. Frankly, they spin as smooth and as long as my DT built hubs on a set of Bontrager Race X Lite wheels.


----------



## roadfix

Lionel said:


> I stopped by my LBS to see if he had the freewheel in stock (he does not). He mentioned to me that I would have to also change thee chain because the freewheel cogs will be larger. I guess he is talking about track components...
> 
> Does this sound right? I have a SRAM 8 speed chain on the bike now.


You new freewheel will be larger over the fixed cog by how many teeth? If it's a tooth or two larger you may still be able to use your chain depending on your dropouts. If your chain is a little short perhaps they can add a link to your existing chain. 
You don't need to buy a new chain.


----------



## jmlapoint

I run a 44x17 (69.9) on my SS.
I run a 44x18 on (66.0) on my Fixie.
I would probably use the same size Cogs on a Flip/Flop: 18T Cog and 17T Freewheel, unless you recommend otherwise.
Is the Freewheel usually larger?
Never used a Flip/Flop.
Thanks.
John


----------



## CleavesF

Freewheel should be larger. Freewheel is for those times you're out of gas.


----------



## FatTireFred

brakes are a good idea if you don't already have 'em


----------



## David Loving

I run a 48/18 fixed and 48/19 ss. This thread has inspired me to go flip it over to ss for a while. Actually that's more convenient IMO, in traffic.


----------



## Richard

David Loving said:


> I run a 48/18 fixed and 48/19 ss. This thread has inspired me to go flip it over to ss for a while. Actually that's more convenient IMO, in traffic.


A couple of months ago I switched my commuter over to ss. Relaxed geometry, bigger tires, etc., it just made for a "mellower" commute. I still have my "road" fixie which will stay that way. Good to have both.


----------



## roadfix

I also prefer separate bikes, fixed and a dedicated single speed.


----------



## jmlapoint

FatTireFred said:


> brakes are a good idea if you don't already have 'em


I use a single Top Mount Lever Brake on the front of my SS and Fixie.

Do most folks use 'bullhorn' style bars like Syntace or Profile, or do the prefer 'drop' type bars?


----------



## zac

Dave Hickey said:


> Freewheels come in both 1/8" and 3/32"....but the Shimano and ACS sold in LBS are almost always 3/32"...1/8" would require a new chain but I've only seen a 1/8" freewheel once.
> 
> 3/32" is much more common and you can use your 8 speed chain.....
> 
> *An LBS that doesn't stock BMX freewheels? it's very common item.* Are there any other shops in town?


Dave, agreed, therefore I was shocked a couple months ago when I walked into one of the largest LBSs in New Hampshire to pick up a freewheel, to find they need to special order one. They don't like to stock them as they don't get alot of calls and they tend to "disappear" when stocked.


----------

